# Movement



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm 18 weeks today and think i can answer my own question but want to double check.  I think last wed I felt the 1st movement very much a fluttering in my tummy but nothing since. Is it normal for there to be such a big break in movement?  I know its quite early to feel anything but everywhere I look or read people about the same stage are starting to feel movment and its more regular.  It has been noted on my 12w scan report that I have an anteria placenta could this be it so I don't feel any more movement.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

18 weeks is still on the early side for movements, especially for first babies.  However there is the odd individual who is aware of them earlier. For some women it can be as late as 22 weeks to feel the first movement, and you are right in thinking that an anterior placenta can mask some movements.

Therefore you are normal!!

Jan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for that thought I was right but when people keep going on about movement thought i'd check to set my mind at ease


----------

